# How long will my ghosts live as an adult.



## pedro92 (Jun 22, 2008)

My male just molted to adult sometime today or yesterday. I am still waiting for 1 male and 2 females. How long should they live at about 70F once they molt to adult. I am leaving on july 8th and til the 23rd and i want to breed them what should i do


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 22, 2008)

Males about 3/4 months I think and females will live for ages.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't forget, they'll live longer if they metabolize slower, meaning less food and cooler temperatures.


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 22, 2008)

Of course, don't start freezing them or anything...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2008)

I find they live really a good amount of time when the female is not too close by


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 23, 2008)

Should i just keep them seperate while im gone or what?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2008)

I would!


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 25, 2008)

Unless you want a dead male...


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks. How long do you think i will have left with them when i return on july 23rd?


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe a little over a month for the males-if they are still alive-and a couple more months for the females, depending on the temperatures.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jun 27, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Thanks. How long do you think i will have left with them when i return on july 23rd?


Sometime around Xmas for the females, not far of then for the males


----------

